# Powered Lift/Scaffolding



## MoMads (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm looking into getting a powered lift/scaffolding - and would really like powered lift and powered drive capabilities all in one. 

Anyone have types they have/like? Pros/cons?

As to why? Stability and speed.

I'm considering something along the lines of a "power snappy" by Granite. 

Thoughts? 


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

That Power Snappy only moves, it doesn't go up or down so it would be of limited use unless the job calls for cutting in at certain height only.

Consider the Pita it is to set-up, break down and move from job to job. It looks kind of Mickey Mouse compared to a regular scissorslift.

But hey it's your money.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

While this rig doesn't move on it's own, these are extremely versatile fold up in seconds, and are easy to scoot around on once you get the hang of it, unless your working on heavy shag carpet.
Great for residential and commercial (office) work and for under $100 what have you got to lose?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/MetalTe...NoUuuwnbBnLmiqgAwtMaAjpwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

As Brushman said, it’s your money, but many here will attest that they have gone their entire painting careers without ever feeling the need to invest in a power lift. Rent what you think you need until you decide a price of equipment is truly something you need to own (and store).
I know that paragraph sounds terribly condescending, but you wouldn’t be the first of us (or last) to purchase a piece of equipment only to regret later having expended valuable capital in doing so.


----------



## MoMads (Aug 7, 2020)

Brushman4 said:


> That Power Snappy only moves, it doesn't go up or down so it would be of limited use unless the job calls for cutting in at certain height only.
> 
> Consider the Pita it is to set-up, break down and move from job to job. It looks kind of Mickey Mouse compared to a regular scissorslift.
> 
> But hey it's your money.



Height can be manually changed on the Snappy. 

And hence why I asked about alternatives. 

When I get over 10ft, I struggle (dislike the ladder) and am starting to do a lot of 18 foot walls/ceilings (huge houses) I've rented scaffolding in those scenarios... while I'm strong, strength isn't my strong point to lug, set up, move, and break down all the time - consistently. 

I work alone thus far, so I'm looking at alternatives. I'm simply thankful the first time I did stairs and scaffolding wasn't filmed and the HO had a sense of humor. 

The spaces I'm in would accommodate something like this where it would work (no stairs)... I dunno if it's even be feasible long term etc. just looking around. 

"That color doesn't look like the swatch....."


----------



## MoMads (Aug 7, 2020)

RH said:


> As Brushman said, it’s your money, but many here will attest that they have gone their entire painting careers without ever feeling the need to invest in a power lift. Rent what you think you need until you decide a price of equipment is truly something you need to own (and store).
> I know that paragraph sounds terribly condescending, but you wouldn’t be the first of us (or last) to purchase a piece of equipment only to regret later having expended valuable capital in doing so.


I take no offense to anything.

Hell, I just recently learned to bid trim by the linear foot 

"That color doesn't look like the swatch....."


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

MoMads said:


> Height can be manually changed on the Snappy.
> 
> And hence why I asked about alternatives.
> 
> ...


It looks like the max height of the platform on the Snappy is 9', so if you run into 18' walls, you would need to make up another 9 foot to reach high enough to cut in, unless your Shaq I don't think it's enough!


----------



## MoMads (Aug 7, 2020)

Brushman4 said:


> It looks like the max height of the platform on the Snappy is 9', so if you run into 18' walls, you would need to make up another 9 foot to reach high enough to cut in, unless your Shaq I don't think it's enough!


Sorry, I wasn't clear.. it was like hey... I need something like this but I want it to power drive and power lift because I really don't know what I'm looking for..... type of post 

"That color doesn't look like the swatch....."


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I had to look up Power Snappy. Who knew it was one of the things I thought of inventing when I was on baker's scaffold and wishing it was motorized? Yeah you'd be better off with 2 sections of baker's and either a helper or resign yourself to climbing up and down to move. 

I was up on two sections of waco scaffolding once and ol' Meth Mouth Mike was working right below me. So I ask him to move me along. The guy freaked out! So mad he was spitting and couldn't even scream straight. Then he stormed off the job. I was about to come down to move myself when some young guy from another trade volunteered to move me. He asked what was up with Meth Mouth Mike and, well, who really knew? I didn't offer that MMM was the boyfriend of the fore*man*- _not that there's anything wrong with that-_ instead saying, _He's just a freaking psycho._

So, yeah, rent what you need, to learn what you really need. Or, even hire a helper for those few times you're on those 18' walls.


----------



## MoMads (Aug 7, 2020)

Fman said:


> I had to look up Power Snappy. Who knew it was one of the things I thought of inventing when I was on baker's scaffold and wishing it was motorized? Yeah you'd be better off with 2 sections of baker's and either a helper or resign yourself to climbing up and down to move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... yah! Hey hire a helper right after I tell you all about Meth Mouth Mike! 

Looks like a scissor lift it is. 

"That color doesn't look like the swatch....."


----------



## MoMads (Aug 7, 2020)

HahahaI'm getting one of these and I'm going to make all the videos. 

But seriously - because of how I want to do business I need to do business a little differently.

Anyhoo, thanks for the insight. It's greatly appreciated. Picture attached cause I can't post links etc.









"That color doesn't look like the swatch....."


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

MoMads said:


> LOL... yah! Hey hire a helper right after I tell you all about Meth Mouth Mike!
> 
> Looks like a scissor lift it is.
> 
> "That color doesn't look like the swatch....."


MMM wasn't a helper. Just a co-worker, a painter who thought he was too good to help out another co-worker. That's what made it so bad.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Fman said:


> MMM wasn't a helper. Just a co-worker, a painter who thought he was too good to help out another co-worker. That's what made it so bad.


ive certainly worked with a few MMM's. lol


----------

